# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С Торговля+Склад: Печать ценников

## Vittorio

Добрый день, очень нужна консультация по следующей проблеме - есть документ "Продажи по принятой выручке" появилась задача сделать так чтобы в меню печати можно было в этом документе выбрать - "Печать ценников"...Каким образом это можно сделать, заранее благодарен:yes:

----------


## Разработчик

1. Что-то в торговле я такого документа не помню.
2. Посмотрите в обработке "ГрупповаяОбработкаНоменк  атуры" процедуру "ПечатьЦенников" и сделайте такую же, по аналогии, в документе.

----------


## gfulk

> Добрый день, очень нужна консультация по следующей проблеме - есть документ "Продажи по принятой выручке" появилась задача сделать так чтобы в меню печати можно было в этом документе выбрать - "Печать ценников"...Каким образом это можно сделать, заранее благодарен:yes:


Из продажи распечатать ценники нельзя (да и не нужно - не могу себе представить, зачем это необходимо). Их можно распечатать из поступления (ну или взять и немного переделать)

----------


## atarix

самый простой способ - поправить модуль документа по аналогии с поступлением 
более красиво - поправить обработку печати ценников и прицепить ее как внешнюю обработку на дополнительные печатные формы.

----------


## Vittorio

Что-то никак не могу найти данный документ в конфигураторе:confused::blush: может быть кто-нибудь подскажет?)

----------


## gfulk

Продажи по принятой выручке - это РеализацияРозница

----------


## vovchicnn

> Продажи по принятой выручке - это РеализацияРозница


Абсолютно согласен. Добавлю одно: в ТиС ценники можно "заставить" прогу печатать из любого документа (в каждой избушке - свои погремушки). И ни каких спец. знаний для этого не надо. Надо знать общую структуру конфы, и, естественно, язык...:mad:

----------


## akataev

http://infostart.ru/public/68932/

----------


## Vittorio

> Абсолютно согласен. Добавлю одно: в ТиС ценники можно "заставить" прогу печатать из любого документа (в каждой избушке - свои погремушки). И ни каких спец. знаний для этого не надо. Надо знать общую структуру конфы, и, естественно, язык...:mad:


Я к сожалению и общей структуры конфигурации не знаю :confused:Pardon, и спасибо всем за помощь:yes:)

----------


## vovchicnn

Пиши в личку 1c-sos@rambler.ru с НОРМАЛЬНОГО адреса, а не с форума. Твою задачу решим.

----------


## mikolate

Добрый день. Столкнулся с той же проблемой. Какое нашли решение?

----------


## vovchicnn

Столкнулись с проблемой печати ценников в ТиС 7.7 (9.2)? Опишите подробнее вашу проблему.
//***********
А сделал вот что:
1. 1С-ка позволяет печатать на лист 6 ценников, и не более этого. Я сделал так, что при запуске печати прога спрашивает, сколько надо по горизонтали: если 2, то 2х3=6, если 3, то 3х4=12, и т.д. до 7 по горизонтали = 56 на лист. При этом масстабирование по листу происходит автоматически (при необходимости можно поправить ручками).
2. Запрашивается фирма, от имени котрой надо сделать ценники.
3. Включение в ценник дополнительных реквизитов. 
Повторюсь: подробнее опишите Вашу проблему. Решение найдётся.

----------


## mikolate

Проблема была в невозможности печать ценников из документа Реализация розница. Решилась она так: В документе Реализация в модуле формы найти процедуру ПриОткрытии(). Найти строки, где формируется список действий по кнопке "Действия" (таких строк несколько), например:
Код:

СписокДействий.ДобавитьЗн  чение("Ввести на основании");
СписокДействий.ДобавитьЗн  чение("Перейти в журнал");

Добавить к этим нескольким строкам ещё одну
Код:

СписокДействий.ДобавитьЗн  чение("Обновление цен в справочнике");

В режиме "Предприятие" по кнопке "Действие" выбрать "Обновление цен в справочнике". Из открывшейся обработки напечатать ценники.

----------


## vovchicnn

> СписокДействий.ДобавитьЗн  чение("Обновление цен в справочнике");


С помощью Вашего решения можно обновить цены в справочнике, но не напечатать ценники.
Для печати необходима другая обработка! Не знаете как - напишу, но там модули придётся похлещще переписать...

----------


## mikolate

Ну сначала цены обновляются, а потом и ценники печатаем. Нормально все работает.

----------


## vovchicnn

> Ну сначала цены обновляются, а потом и ценники печатаем. Нормально все работает.


Можно и так... Просто бывают ситуации, когда обновлять цены в справочнике не надо. 
Хочу посоветовать: если надо просто распечатать ценники по документу, загляните в модули "ПоступлениеТМЦРозница" и "ПереоценкаРозница", причём, включаться это будет не в кнопку "Действия", а в кнопку "Печать", в этих документах это есть, а я уж не буду выписки из модулей выписывать. Хотя, один раз писал такую штуку: При проведении любого входящего документа прога спрашивает: "Будем обновлять цены в справочнике?". При этом прога сама обновляет цены, ничего не спрашивая. Это что чтобы трещётки не забывали... Заказчку понравилось, несмотря на "косяк": этот вопрос прерывает процедуру проведения, а это крайне неудобно при массовом перепроведении документов... Но... таково желание заказчика.

----------

